
Ask HN: How do you deal with multitasking overload - scott_o
I&#x27;ve noticed recently that way too often I will open a program to do something and then notice something that I was doing earlier, finish it or work on it for a while, then finally go back to the original app, remember what I was supposed to be doing and go back to it.<p>Does anybody else have this problem? I find myself getting caught up in this loop all the time.<p>Ironically, this is an instance of that, I&#x27;ll probably get distracted by some article after I submit this and not go back to what I was doing.
======
a3voices
Maybe these things you forget about aren't very important to you? For example,
if your house is on fire, you won't open an app and then be too distracted to
run out.

